# How do i measure my belly



## Tashii

Im just wondering how i measure my belly like what the doctor does at a checkup.. I've never paid much attention to it and would like to know how to do it at home acurately.
I heard its supposed to equal how many weeks you are or something. :shrug:

Thanks :flower:


----------



## silver_penny

Its actually pretty hard to do yourself unless you really know what you are feeling for. However, if you would still like to try, here's what you do.

Lie down on a flat surface, find the very top of your uterus (fundus), measure from the top of your pubic bone to the fundus. Measurement should be done with a cloth measuring tape, one that does not stretch. measurement in centimeters should correspond with how far along you are in weeks +/- 3 cm. Hope this helps!


----------



## rachael22

u can also feel the top of your uterus if u lie flat and feel from the top of u pubic bone up u can feel where it ends its like a sort of dent like a dip in u stomach where it ends mines just upove my belly button at 23 weeks i think thats where it should be xx


----------

